
Bill Gates' Q&A with Chris Anderson: Video unveiled - rms
http://blog.ted.com/2009/02/bill_gates_qa_w.php
======
jsomers
This is great. Gates seems a lot sharper (and funnier) when speaking
extemporaneously.

